# spaghetti bolognese - Pre or Post work out.



## Gavyna2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

I know this a dumb question that has probably been posted a million times but could I have someone thoughts.

I make a spaghetti Bolognese with

250g (less than 5% fat) mince beef ( Plus drained in the colander to get even more fat out of it) 25g of Italian pasta -

A basic Italian tomato sauce

And about 5 grams of mild grated cheese.

Question : Is this a good meal and if so , is it better pre-workout or post workout ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd post say post, might be abit bloaty pre workout


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Can't say its a question that is posted a million times.

Either, jeez go crazy and have it before and after. Don't get caught up in minor details, sometimes its better to just eat food and lift heavy ass weights.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

certainly is a stupid question, but hey, thats what forums are for 

If you are hungry, eat it before. Certainly no issue eating it after. You can do both if you like. Or neither


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Not an entirely stupid question.

Some people believe in having red meat pwo rather than pre so it all comes down to how you feel.

If you feel bloated then eat it post workout and if your fine then have it whenever.

As long as your eating and eating as clean as you can then its not going to make a hell of a lot of difference.

I make myself steak mince done in spray and cook with some onions and mushrooms, add a little water and let it cook down till the water becomes like gravy and then mix it all in with my brown rice. Fkn Tasty As.

I find when i eat red meat pre workout i feel stronger in the gym.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pre, post or even during

Go fcukin nuts


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Both.

PermaBulk!!!!!!!


----------

